# .380 Colt Govt.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt1099 Took it to the range today, and gave it a workout. On Winchester White box it just wouldn't quit. Done a great job. We had some some commerical reloads and it hung about three times out of 50 on them. The Main thing is the boss is happy with it, and that's all that counts to me.:smt1099 From about 25' down to 15' she is dead on with it.:smt071


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Its kinda silly I know but the ONLY reason I never bought one is I love the grip safety??? and my walther ppk clone was cheaper so......no GS on either but the clone was less$$$:smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy, glad to hear it worked out well for your wife. What ammo are you going to use and how many mags came with it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi 2400 I got two mags and the box but no papers. I'm not even sure it's the right box, and don't really care as I am going to shoot it anyway.
It ran through them WW boxes like candy. Some commerical reloads we had jamed three out of 50. I got to get a .380 die and head for my press now. I'll be bugging you for a good load. Catch you later.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hi 2400 I got two mags and the box but no papers. I'm not even sure it's the right box, and don't really care as I am going to shoot it anyway.
> It ran through them WW boxes like candy. Some commerical reloads we had jamed three out of 50. I got to get a .380 die and head for my press now. I'll be bugging you for a good load. Catch you later.


Anything I can do to help you out, just ask. I've got a set of 380 dies on my 1050 right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great. My mustang loves the 90gr Corbon and the DPX. Watsh the ejector when taking down . They will flip on you Happened to me first time. Takes a few min to reset. Grip screws are right into frame not a bushing like 1911 so careful their also. I put the fake pearl grips on mine Real cost as much as I paid for gun.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

i just bought one for my summer carry piece (shorts pocket). it works very well. except the mag only holds 5 rnds. any advice?


----------

